# Can't connect to the net with dial-up..Please help..

## MisterTwo

Hello,

I have been using gentoo for my desktop for quite a few months now while I was at college (big fat net connection  :Smile: ) but now I'm back home and stuck to 28.8 dial-up  :Sad:  But I am having problems even getting connected.

I can connect with kppp, it dials, connects, etc... but cant bring up the ppp interface even when I run it as root. When I tried wvdial its the same thing it connects and then prints some nonsense characters and times out.  I have added my login and password to the wvdial.conf and the pap-secrets and chap-secrets. My ISP (copper.net) uses chap-md5 autherization. After a while I gave up and called the tech support, who although they do not support linux (duh) he did say that from what he has heard I should set it to chap and everything should work... so at least I know it is possible to connect to them with linux. What should I do? Any ideas? 

Edit - Just to save time... I have emerged pppd and compiled ppp support to my kernel...

-Jason

----------

## LibraMark

Hi,

Before you connect, you might want to try "route del default" to remove your ethernet gateway.  That's probably it.

In compiling ppp did you include the "async...", "compress...", and "deflate..." options?

Goodluck!

Mark.

----------

